# Thinning Scissors, What Size?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just thinking ahead here.....If I decide thinning of Dexter's coat is needed later on....

What size do the thinning shears need to be? When I use them, I will be lifting up the top layer of the coat and thinning underneath and maybe I can stay ahead of the blowing of the coat....Here's to wishing it works.....

Has anyone used thinning shears?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just looked at the ones Pam uses and they are 20 tooth single sided. She doesn't use them for anything but bangs that I know of. They're nothing fancy or expensive. I think she bought them at Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a Sally's; that is where I bought a small set of scissors that cut really good. I have been trimming the hair between the Dexter's pads with these scissors. 

Your 20 tooth single side thinners, mean 20 teeth to the inch, correct? 

I will have to check out the prices at Sally's on the thinning scissors. 

Do you think thinning out the coat will help with the "blowing coat" stage? 

Thank you so much for responding.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, no thinning out the coat won't help with coat blowing and in fact may make it worse. If you thin out the undercoat, you're going to end up with hairs of different lengths which can actually knot up even MORE than if they were all evened out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When one of my first Havanese began blowing coat, I sought out advice from a Havanese groomer & handler. She cautioned me severely (okay, she downright reprimanded me!  ) that if I thinned the coat, the matting would be much worse than before for the reasons that Carolina describes. Instead, she suggested that I do some intense conditioning and/or oiling. Oiling is a pain, so I wouldn't recommend that to a pet owner, but definitely go for the conditioning option. It will be more helpful in the end.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone told me that thinning the mats would help. NOT!!!! It was the worst thing I could have done. Thank goodness hair grows back.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Michele, that sucks! I had always heard about never thinning (and the reasons why) but I never knew anyone who had actually done it to confirm the theory. I'm sure you were pretty mad at whoever told you to thin them out!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, not mad. Just was the wrong thing to do. At least I knew not to do it on Shelby.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing your stories about thinning out your Havs. 

I was thinking, it might be easier to brush/comb when the blowing of the coat starts. So............Is it still a no,no? Your expert advice/opinions are welcome. 

I do plan on clipping the belly and the armpits when grooming and having the long coat flowing over the sides to cover up the belly. 

Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, it may be a bit easier *if *you continually brush & comb the hair only because there will be less of it, but in reality, it encourages matting, so you will have *more detangling *to do, not less. Does that make sense?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly. 

I will be looking into keeping Dexter's hair well bathed, conditioned, brushed, combed, and oiled to keep the mats to a minimum. Within a year's time, Dexter will love the brushing and staying pretty. 

Thank you so much Kimberly for the advice. Now, on to look into oiling and what is involved. 

Linda


----------

